
Not build your startup as SPA - ausjke
https://www.amberbit.com/blog/2017/9/20/why-you-should-not-build-your-startup-as-spa/
======
jppope
This used to be a super common narrative/ theme for articles, but they seem to
have gone out of fashion.

There's nothing inherently wrong with choosing to use a monolith approach or
attempting to build your startup around a SPA- there are trade-offs with each
approach and each provides opportunities to the developers working on the
software. Someone architecting their system should be concerned with using
tools that fit their use case, and their business model.

SPAs have many advantages such as not having to have your user experience
dictated by page refreshes, but disadvantages such as missing out on
boilerplate generated for you. Neither is makes a SPA approach good or bad...
just different.

I just wish that articles like this would do 2 things better:

1)Accept the nuance of decisions when building anything. This article might as
well be arguing for using nails over screws when building your shed.

2) Provide some evidence/ ANY evidence, even if it is anecdotal. "When I built
XZY application we found testing our apps took 1 day longer per 3 days spent
writing code, than it did when we built a similar app as a monolith." or I
reviewed 200 repos and found the time between when an app was created and when
it was released was XYZ days longer when building a SPA.

Without evidence you are just blowing hot air.

